# Flat River



## headbanger421

Anyone do any kayaking near Lowell? I looked on Google maps and saw three dams in the area and wondered what the float times would be from dam to dam if you were fishing on the way down.


----------



## GoNorthMore

I get out on the Flat for 2 or 3 days a year as it is close and convenient. A book called Paddling Michigan Rivers has 48 Michigan rivers with in and out locations listed that I highly recommend for the Flat and many others.

Good launch in Greenville, MI, float to County Line Rd is 3 hours with no paddling, can be done in 2 if you want a workout or can take 5 or 6 if fishing is good. Another 90 minutes south of County Line is the first damn in Belding. Belding damn to the next damn south of Smyrna is about 5 or 6 hours but no good access at this second damn. You can launch or take out upstream at a bridge crossing the Flat in Smyrna, or pay a small parking fee to use a better access and parking site at the Double R Ranch Resort.
45 minutes south of this Smyrna damn is access at the White's Bridge Road. Whites Bridge was a fantastic original wooden covered bridge that was torched by arsons about a year ago now but still has parking on the east side. 2 hours south of White's Bridge Road is Fallsburg Park with lots of access. 45 minutes south of Fallsburg is the 3rd damn, you can portage the damn but I think there is no access at this damn to load/unload. About 3 hours south of this damn is the town of Lowell with lots of access, and another damn right down town. No reason going beyond this damn unless you want to end in the Grand River.

I recommend either the Greenville to Belding, or Belding to Double R.

Times above are for floating or light paddling, can be doubled if you fish.


----------



## MontcalmCounty

I'm from greenville, we always launch at Jackson's Landing in Greenville and go to Belding, works well.


----------



## headbanger421

Thanks for the great info


----------



## GrtWhtHntr

Jackson's landing in Gville to East Riverside park in Belding is about 3-3.5 hours paddling at a leisurely rate. Obviously it would take longer if you were fishing as you went. It's a nice stretch of river with a lot of state land and few houses on the river.


----------



## Swamp Monster

How many CFM's does that river run. Would paddling back to the original launch be an option?


----------



## GrtWhtHntr

Paddling back up to Jackson's would not be an option. The water is pretty fast for the first 1/2 mile roughly before it slows down. Paddling back up would be a huge chore, if even possible.


----------



## GoNorthMore

Swamp Monster said:


> How many CFM's does that river run. Would paddling back to the original launch be an option?


You can launch in downtown Belding at Belding City Park just above the damn or a little upstream at another park on Park Road and paddle upstream first then float back, slow/stopped water for a mile or so then current starts to pick up but still slow enough to make headway for a while, even for fat old me.


----------



## MontcalmCounty

Went canoeing from Jackson's landing to Bricker road yesterday, made pretty good time, the water is pretty high.


----------

